# Bengal Cat problem...



## naughty_nikx (Aug 29, 2008)

A collegue of mine has 2 bengal cats and one of them keeps defecating on her bathroom floor, the cats not stressed or anything like that and was checked out by the vets as completely healthy and there is nothing wrong with the litter tray.....anyone know why the cat might be doing this and if so how you can stop it from doing this???

Nikki


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

ive have bengals, but ive never experienced this, maybe he doesnt like sharing a litter tray, its a good idea to have at least one per cat plus one extra if possible.
Is he neutered? 
Does she clean the bathroom with bleach? this can attract them to toilet in the wrong place.


----------



## CatLady1985 (Aug 18, 2008)

I agree. Our vet advised us not to use cleaning products with immonium in because they are chemically one step away from urea and to cats they smell like wee. They then think it's ok to go there. Use organic products. Ecover is good - you can get it in Tesco. I have a Bengal and she has wee'ed in the bath before - I tend to keep her out of the bathroom now!


----------



## naughty_nikx (Aug 29, 2008)

Thank you all for your replies, I shall let you know if I find out if and how she stops it 

Nikki


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I agree the scent could be attracting the cat to the same spot.

It possibly started as an accident but then the cat is drawn to the same area by the scent. Simple Solution is good it was recommended by another forum member on a different thread and I tried it 

I would restrict access to that particular room putting a litter tray at the door (just in case).

Sue


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

You never said if the cats were nutered or not. sometimes they can leave a scent if they are marking their territory from the other cat.
I would put out an extra tray as it might like to share.


----------

